# taking care of a couple of things



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a favor for a friend
9405 5036 9930 0259 3605 03

a friend did me a favor
9405 5036 9930 0259 3604 66

told ya it would be a trade
9405 5036 9930 0259 3626 51

nascar prize
9405 5036 9930 0259 3604 80

you two are grown men and should know better
9405 5036 9930 0259 3604 59
9405 5036 9930 0259 3604 73


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Everyone to their bunkers, Shuckins is at it again.


Almost forgot, bring this too opcorn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Short and distinct messages. Looks like a lot of hurt on the way out.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

The last 2 scare me.....


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

short and sweet.

take cover!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A thread....this is going to be bad!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Trouble after a restful weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> The last 2 scare me.....


Word!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Everyone to their bunkers, Shuckins is at it again.


Don't bother... If it is you, a bunker won't help. Just sit back and enjoy the pretty bright flash, then oblivion...


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

No Zilla this time? eep:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

a little birdie told me that an example was being made of someone. oohhh its gonna hurt


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

interesting....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> a little birdie told me that an example was being made of someone. oohhh its gonna hurt


An example made? This is going to be good!!! opcorn:

PS - bet its Brain and Herfabomber who should know better!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> An example made? This is going to be good!!! opcorn:
> 
> PS - bet its Brain and Herfabomber who should know better!


And we hope it is you and hand dryer boy..


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh, we know better already. It remains unseen whether or not the llamas know anything at all.

Carry on.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> And we hope it is you and hand dryer boy..


Naw... then it'd be three DC numbers, and would include the lawyer-for-dead-people.

And also, he taught us our lesson in June. Pretty sure the Brain and the Herfabomber haven't yet been taught their lessons yet.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Naw... then it'd be three DC numbers, and would include the lawyer-for-dead-people.


Not necessarily - I AM INNOCENT!

:ss


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

so what about Sultan Cigars?

i've seen the sig too many times, I had to ask...

oke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> An example made? This is going to be good!!! opcorn:
> 
> *PS - bet its Brain and Herfabomber who should know better!*


I'll second that - LOL!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I believe you all to be wrong. My guesses as to who should have known better:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300556-n00b-crazy-puffer.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300563-socalocmatt-says-hi.html


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I believe you all to be wrong. My guesses as to who should have known better:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300556-n00b-crazy-puffer.html
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300563-socalocmatt-says-hi.html


gotta go with David on this one...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah, good call.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

probategeek said:


> not necessarily - i am innocent!
> 
> :ss


holy moses! Guys look! A terry sighting!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Pretty sure the Brain and the Herfabomber haven't yet been taught their lessons yet.


You're kidding right, I had Zilla beating on me, remember???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> You're kidding right, I had Zilla beating on me, remember???


Again, you still haven't been taught your lesson. :spank:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I believe you all to be wrong. My guesses as to who should have known better:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300556-n00b-crazy-puffer.html
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/300563-socalocmatt-says-hi.html


Can't be me. As anyone who has hung out with me knows that I never know better. :lol:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Grabbing my seat now. opcorn:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

These shuckins bombs terrify me. I'll be avoiding the great wrath by hiding over in the pipe subforums :bolt:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

your short descriptions don't comfort me


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> An example made? This is going to be good!!! opcorn:
> 
> PS - bet its Brain and Herfabomber who should know better!


I don't think that the last 2 are for The Brain and myself

firstly,the last 2 are for full-grown men....and we all know that The Brain is a mouse

second,Shuckins knows that me and that little freakin' mouse will never know better,regardless of how many times we're blasted into Kingdom Come.

all that being said...I have no clue what evil lurks in the mind of The Master,so for safety's sake I'm going to re-re-refortify the Herfacave just in case Daddy Shuckins decides to take me and the mouse to the wood shed.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Not necessarily - I AM INNOCENT!
> 
> :ss


oh please..you're a lawyer...if this were a courtroom,you would've just committed perjury.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I don't think that the last 2 are for The Brain and myself
> 
> firstly,the last 2 are for full-grown men....and we all know that The Brain is a mouse
> 
> ...


With the kind of damage you two have been handing out lately he is the only one equipped to put you guys in your place. :spank:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh please..you're a lawyer...if this were a courtroom,you would've just committed perjury.


Perhaps innocence is relative?

:wink:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Shuckins the destroyer!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't ever try to swim against the mighty tide of justice.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> With the kind of damage you two have been handing out lately he is the only one equipped to put you guys in your place. :spank:


yeah...but in spite of the mischief the mouse and me have been getting into lately,we've been flying pretty low under Shuckins' radar.

now n00b and Matt,on the other hand....they both bombed Ron with some pretty awesome goodies lately....and you know Ron...he never lets a bomb go unretaliated

but The Master works in mysterious ways and I'm not taking any chances...


----------

